# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  الكبد الدهني

## فهد

الكبد الدهني
التليف أخطر مضاعفاته 
في وسط انشغال الأطباء والمراكز البحثية علي مستوي العالم سعيا لاكتشاف علاجات حديثة للفيروسات الكبدية التي ذاع صيتها وانتشارها سقط من اهتمامهم مشكلة الكبد الدهني أو تشحم الكبد الذي يعد القاتل الصامت للكبد. ضحايا المرض سواء في مصر أو عالمياً بالملايين واخطر مضاعفاته إصابة الكبد بالتليف واهم مسبباته البدانة والإفراط في تناول الأطعمة الدهنية والإصابة بالسكر .. فماذا يقول الأطباء عن المرض وكيفية الوقاية منه وما أفضل طرق العلاج .. هذا التحقيق يجيب عن كل هذه الأسئلة.
ضاحي النجار
في الغرب تلعب الكحوليات وإدمانها  دوراً مباشراً في إصابة أكبادهم بالدهن، لكن الحال مغايراً تماماً فى مصر والمنطقة العربية فقد حماها الله من هذه الرذيلة.

الكبد الدهني يعد الآن من أكثر الأمراض شيوعاً فى مصر وخصوصاً فى متوسطي الأعمار وأيضاً كبار السن ، ويفسر سبب الإصابة بهذا المرض بأنه نتاج طبيعي لطبيعة الطعام المصري المليئ بالشحوم والدهنيات وخصوصاً مع الميل للكسل والخمول وعدم القيام بأي نوع من أنواع التمرينات الرياضية المهمة.
والحالة المرضية هذه ما هي إلا عبارة عن تراكم للمواد الدهنية داخل الكبد وبين خلاياه حتى يصبح مكتنزا، بالدهون وإذا أمكن رؤيته خلال منظار البطن مثلا أو أثناء أجراء عملية جراحية أو بعد الوفاة يظهر متضخما ناعم الملمس اصفر اللون، وأول من وصف هذا المرض عالم يسمي برانت، لذلك يطلق أحياناً علي وصف مرض الكبد المتدهن بأنه مرض برانت.
وتتراكم الدهنيات داخل الكبد لأسباب هي : ( زيادة الوارد من الدهنيات إلي الكبد. نقص المنصرف من الكبد إلي الجسم. نقص تحلل الدهنيات بالتمثيل الغذائي داخل الكبد. ويأتي علي رأس مسببات الكبد الدهني إدمان الخمور، وهو يكاد يكون السبب الرئيسي للكبد الدهني في أوروبا حيث يشكل 80% من أسباب الإصابة ).
أما الحال في مصر والمنطقة العربية مختلف تماما، حيث لا يوجد إدمان للخمور، وان وجدت فلا تشكل نسبة مرضية علي الإطلاق في إصابات الكبد بهذا المرض.


الجوع ونقص التغذية المزمن والتخمة المفرطة وتناول كميات كبيرة من الدهون عوامل مباشرة في إصابة الكبد بالدهون.          لكن علي الوجه الأخر لدينا عاملين آخرين أديا إلي إصابة الكبد في مصر والوطن العربي بمثل هذا المرض هما :
الأول :  التخمة المفرطة وتناول كميات هائلة من الدهنيات.
          الثاني : الجوع ونقص التغذية المزمن حيث يتحول الجسم إلي استعمال دهنياته المخزونة، وبالتالي زيادة نسبة الإصابة الكبدية بما يسمي " مرض التدهن الكبدي ".
          أي أن الزيادة في الدهنيات تكون خارجية، أي من الطعام في الحالة الأولي، وتكون داخلية في الحالة الثانية.
وكما يقول  الدكتور عبده البنا أستاذ الجراحة العامة والجهاز الهضمي والكبد بطب الأزهر أن هناك عاملين آخرين غير مباشرين وراء الإصابة بتدهن الكبد هما الإصابة بمرض السكر، ثم الإصابة بالسمنة المفرطة.
ومرض السكر يعني نقص الأنسولين، وبالتالي عدم القدرة علي حرق الجلوكوز، فان لم يتم تعويض ذلك باستعمال عقاقير السكر المعروفة هنا يلجأ الجسم استعمال المواد الدهنية المخزونة فيه، وبالتالي يكتظ الدم والكبد بالدهنيات، والنتيجة الإصابة بالكبد أو مرض الكبد الدهني. بالإضافة إلي تصلب الشرايين نتيجة ترسب الدهنيات في جدار الأوعية الدموية.
أما الإصابة في الحالات السمنة فالوضع مماثل حيث تتراكم الدهون في الجسم وفي الدم، ويصبح الكبد مكتظاً بها، وتصاب الحالة بما يسمي "الكبد الدهني".
أن انتشار أمراض الكبد في مصر والوطن العربي غالبا ما يرجع إلي نقص الوعي الغذائي والكسل والميل إلي البدانة والسمنة، هذا إلي جانب ذيوع وانتشار مرض السكر دون اللجوء إلي العلاج الفعال للسكر.
يقول : الدكتور محمد الوحش أستاذ أمراض الكبد بجامعة الأزهر يكون اكتشاف هذا النوع المرضي عندما يقوم الطبيب بأجراء تحاليل للإنسان بحيث يوجد ارتفاع في أنزيمات الكبد، خصوصا أنزيم (sgpt)، وعند إجراء أشعة بالموجات فوق الصوتية تظهر زيادة شديدة في وضع الدهون في الخلايا الدهنية، مسببة ضخامة في الكبد لذا لابد من التفريق عند إجراء هذه الأشعة التي تظهر تضخم الكبد، بعد استبعاد الإصابة بأي من الفيروسات.

----------

